# [SOLVED] all .exe files open the same program



## snas (Nov 11, 2008)

ive acidently maniged to set all executable files (.exe) so that they open a sigle 3D animation program. 
this is rather limmiting what i can use my computer at the moment.
can someone pleas tell me how to get them back to normal?

this is on win vista


----------



## seriouschat (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: all .exe files open the same program*

Go to Start and in the search box type *regedit*.
Navigate to and delete the *UserChoice* key

HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Microsoft > Windows > CurrentVersion > Explorer > FileExts > .exe > *UserChoice*

_Note: deleting the UserChoice key will reset ALL file associations that you've made_


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: all .exe files open the same program*

Hi, problem is regedit.EXE will also not open.. copy all below into notepad then "save as" call it EXE.reg and save to desktop. Locate the file you just saved and double click to merge into registry Reboot to take effect.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.exe\OpenWithProgids]
"exefile"=hex(0):
```


----------



## snas (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: all .exe files open the same program*

thanks jenae that seem to have done the trick


----------



## HSJ99 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: all .exe files open the same program*

Hi there, i'm having the same problem
I've seemed to set all my executable files to open with powerISO and now
my usage is limited
I've tried using the fix above but notepad is also not accessible since its an .exe ext. 

any way to get around this?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: all .exe files open the same program*

Open up a text file somewhere on your system, copy jenae's reg entries into it then save it as a *.reg* file. 2x-click on it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## HSJ99 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: all .exe files open the same program*

Awesome! Works! Such a big help, thx guys!


----------

